# VA... DOG LOST on Transport Cross post



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she is found soon. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor girl.. she must be scared. Hope she is found soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a pretty girl! I know she must be terrified. I hope they find her soon.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sending your alert to my daughter in VA. Chrissie has two goldens and has also adopted one stray dog and three stray cats. 
She lives very close to the area where Moppet was lost. she is going to send out a massive email to all of her friends in the area. If anyone can find Moppet, Chrissie will!
In the meantime, we'll be all sending out prayers for Moppet tonite. Keeping her safe and warm until she is found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Moppet*

Here is Moppet:



PLEASE SOMEONE be sure to post Moppet, her info and picture and contact info on www.dogdetective.com


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope hope that someone finds her, she is probably very scared.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. I am praying she is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for this poor girl!!


----------

